# Australia has skill shortages in healthcare, IT and mining sectors



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Skills shortages in sectors such as IT and healthcare in Australia are likely to continue in 2013 and businesses are expected to continue sourcing talent overseas, it is claimed. Employers in 2013 are expected to take a conservative approach to hiring following a year of redundancies and cost cutting, according to recruitment firm Hays. However [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia has skill shortages in healthcare, IT and mining sectors...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

